# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Էքստրասենսների մրցույթը «Արմենիայի» եթերում

## Նունուշ

Արմենիան մի նոր հաղորդում է եթեր հեռարձակում, Էքստրասենսներ, հետևու՞մ եք արդյոք այդ հաղորդմանը, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք մասնակիցների մասին: Մի գուցե նաև  լինեն մարդիք որոնք երբևիցե այցելել են նրանցից մեկին:

----------


## Arpine

Սկզբում հետևում էի, հիմա էնքանել չէ, պարզապես չգիտեմ այն ինչ ցուցադրվում է իսկապես իրական է  թե՞ շոու

----------


## VisTolog

Ռուսականից հետո էս անկապությունը նայել չի լինում: Ոնցոր կոմեդիա լինի:

----------

Lem (04.08.2011), Life (04.08.2011), Win Wolf (04.08.2011), Մանուլ (04.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

Ես մի առաջարկ ունեմ՝ այս թեմային հարցում կցել, հետաքրքիր է, թե քանի տոկոսն են համաձայն, որ շոու է՝ այն էլ անհաջող

----------


## Չամիչ

> Արմենիան մի նոր հաղորդում է եթեր հեռարձակում, Էքստրասենսներ, հետևու՞մ եք արդյոք այդ հաղորդմանը, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք մասնակիցների մասին: Մի գուցե նաև  լինեն մարդիք որոնք երբևիցե այցելել են նրանցից մեկին:


Էքստրասենսներ հաղորդամանը մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ հետեւում եմ: Հատկապես տպավորված եմ թե  ինչպես  ա հանդես գալիս Ռուբենը: Կարծում եմ ամենաուժեղ մասնակիցներն են՝Ռուբեն Բաբայանը, Ռաֆայել Սարգսյանը եւ Սոսեն: Այս հաղթդման ռուսական տարբերակը չեմ դիտել, բայց կարծում եմ մեր մասնակիցներն էլ բավական հաջողությամբ հաղթահարում են փորձությունները: Մասնակիցներից որեւէ մեկին երբեք չեմ այցելել, բայց Ռուբենի հետ կուզեի ծանոթանալ: :Smile:

----------

Firegirl777 (05.08.2011), ՆանՍ (05.08.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Սերիալներից վերանա: Նայելու բան չի, մի երկու բառ առիթ եմ ունեցել լսելու:

----------


## Lion

Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց է հնարավոր ողջ երկիրն ընդգրկող հեռուստաալիքով նման *մութ* ու անգրագետ հաղորդում ցուցադրել: Էքստրասենսս որնա, որ թիվնա??

----------

Մինա (01.09.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես մի առաջարկ ունեմ՝ այս թեմային հարցում կցել, հետաքրքիր է, թե քանի տոկոսն են համաձայն, որ շոու է՝ այն էլ անհաջող


Լուսինա ջան, էքստրասենսոր ունակություններով օժտված մարդիկ միշտ եղել են, կան ու կլինեն, եթե չես հավատում, կամ կասկածում ես ինքդ դիմի, այցելի որեւէ էստրասենսի եւ սեփաական փորձի վրա համոզվի, զարմանում եմ, որ այդքան հեշտությամբ կարելի է մարդկանց վարկաբեկել ու խաբեբա հանել: Արմենիայի ողջ անձնակազմը սրիկա խաբեբաներ են, որոնք որոշել են միամիտ ժողովրդի զգացմունքների հետ խաղալ ու փող սարքել: Մի լավ ասացվածք կա, каждый судит по мере своей, ամեն մարդ ուրիշներին սեփական արշինով է չափում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց է հնարավոր ողջ երկիրն ընդգրկող հեռուստաալիքով նման *մութ* ու անգրագետ հաղորդում ցուցադրել: Էքստրասենսս որնա, որ թիվնա??


Լայոն ջան, կակ ռազ հենց համապատասխան թիվն ա, երբ նման ունակություններով մարդիկ ստիպված չեն ընդհատակյա գործունեություն ծավալել, թաքնվել, քանի որ կարող ա ծուռ նայեն ու խաբեբա համարեն, աշխարհայացքդ ընդլայնի, ծանոթացի կյանքի այլ ոլորտներին ու այն ինչ քեզ համար մութ ա լուսավորի:

----------

Ariadna (05.08.2011), Chilly (05.08.2011), VisTolog (04.08.2011), ՆանՍ (05.08.2011), Նունուշ (05.08.2011)

----------


## Lion

*Չամիչ* ջան, այդ մարդիկ ուղղակի ճարպիկ... մարդիկ են, մեղմ ասած  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Չամիչ* ջան, այդ մարդիկ ուղղակի ճարպիկ... մարդիկ են, մեղմ ասած


Lion ջան, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ ծանոթացի կյանքի այլ ոլորտներին, ընդլայնիր աշխարհայացքդ, իսկ հետո նոր դատի:

Իրանք ճարպիկներն էին, ես էլ աշախարհի միամիտն էի :Smile:  Կամ էլ քեզ թված թե կյանքին ավելի սթափ ես նայում քան ե՞ս:

----------


## Life

Արթուրո Սարյան  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> Լուսինա ջան, էքստրասենսոր ունակություններով օժտված մարդիկ միշտ եղել են, կան ու կլինեն, եթե չես հավատում, կամ կասկածում ես ինքդ դիմի, այցելի որեւէ էստրասենսի եւ սեփաական փորձի վրա համոզվի, զարմանում եմ, որ այդքան հեշտությամբ կարելի է մարդկանց վարկաբեկել ու խաբեբա հանել: Արմենիայի ողջ անձնակազմը սրիկա խաբեբաներ են, որոնք որոշել են միամիտ ժողովրդի զգացմունքների հետ խաղալ ու փող սարքել: Մի լավ ասացվածք կա, каждый судит по мере своей, ամեն մարդ ուրիշներին սեփական արշինով է չափում:


Ես ոչ ոքի չեմ վարկաբեկում, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը, ըստ որի դա շոու է, նրանք էլ ՝ դերասաններ, չեմ կարծում, որ դա վարկաբեկություն է.Ինչ վերաբերվում է էքստրասենսոր ունակությամբ օժտված մարդկանց՝ նրանց գոյությունը ես նույնպես չեմ հերքել .Արմենիայի անձնակազմի մասին առավելևս ոչ մի բան չեմ ասել, չեմ էլ կարող ասել, քանզի չեմ ճանաչում նրանց,իսկ շոու ցուցադրելը չեմ կարծում, որ զգացմունքների հետ խաղ է, դա պարզապես շոու է և վերջ.Իսկ ակնարկը բոլորովին տեղին չէր, հաղորդման մասին իմ կարծիքը լսելով և այն էլ սխալ մեկնաբանելով՝ իմ մասին կարծիք կազմել պետք չի

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2011), Հայուհի (05.08.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես ոչ ոքի չեմ վարկաբեկում, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը, ըստ որի դա շոու է, նրանք էլ ՝ դերասաններ, չեմ կարծում, որ դա վարկաբեկություն է.Ինչ վերաբերվում է էքստրասենսոր ունակությամբ օժտված մարդկանց՝ նրանց գոյությունը ես նույնպես չեմ հերքել .Արմենիայի անձնակազմի մասին առավելևս ոչ մի բան չեմ ասել, չեմ էլ կարող ասել, քանզի չեմ ճանաչում նրանց,իսկ շոու ցուցադրելը չեմ կարծում, որ զգացմունքների հետ խաղ է, դա պարզապես շոու է և վերջ.Իսկ ակնարկը բոլորովին տեղին չէր, հաղորդման մասին իմ կարծիքը լսելով և այն էլ սխալ մեկնաբանելով՝ իմ մասին կարծիք կազմել պետք չի


Որպես ինֆո ասեմ, որ «շոու»-ի մասնակիցներից մեկը մասնակցելա նաև ռուսականին ու հաղթողնա եղել: Կարծեմ անունը Գայանե էր:

Շուու կա, բայց էդ շոուի մեջ իրականություն էլ կա:

----------


## Lion

> Lion ջան, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ՝ ծանոթացի կյանքի այլ ոլորտներին, ընդլայնիր աշխարհայացքդ, իսկ հետո նոր դատի:
> 
> Իրանք ճարպիկներն էին, ես էլ աշախարհի միամիտն էի Կամ էլ քեզ թված թե կյանքին ավելի սթափ ես նայում քան ե՞ս:


*Չամիչ* ջան, ինձ ոչինչ էլ չթվաց - վարվիր ինչպես հարմար ես գտնում...  :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

> Որպես ինֆո ասեմ, որ «շոու»-ի մասնակիցներից մեկը մասնակցելա նաև ռուսականին ու հաղթողնա եղել: Կարծեմ անունը Գայանե էր:
> 
> Շուու կա, բայց էդ շոուի մեջ իրականություն էլ կա:


Հնարավոր ա Վիստ, ես մի քանի անգամ եմ նայել ընդամենը, բոլորի մասին չեմ կարա ասեմ, միգուցե մասնակիցների մեջ իրոք կան էքտրասենսներ, բայց ընդհանուր հաղորդումը լուրջ չի՝ իրա փորձություններով հանդերձ.

----------

VisTolog (04.08.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ոչ ոքի չեմ վարկաբեկում, ես ընդամենը ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը, ըստ որի դա շոու է, նրանք էլ ՝ դերասաններ,


Իհարկե վարկաբեկում ես, նրանք հաղորդմանը եկել եւ մասնակցում են, ոչ թե որպես դերասաններ այլ, որպես էքստրասենսներ, քո ասելուց հետեւում է, որ նրանք լինելով ընդամենը դերասաններ արմենիայի եթերում զբաղված են խաբեբայությամբ: Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությունն էլ լինելով այդ հաղորդաշարի նախաձեռնողը, կազմակերպողը ու եթեր հառարձակոը դարձել է այդ խաբեության գլխավոր հովանավորողը: Կարող ես դատի տալ Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությանը: 




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է էքստրասենսոր ունակությամբ օժտված մարդկանց՝ նրանց գոյությունը ես նույնպես չեմ հերքել .


Փաստորեն դու կարողաանում ես տարբերել  իրական էքստրասենսին ոչ իրականից եւ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում ես, որ նրանք էքստրասենսներ չե՞ն:  Փաստորեն սեփական արշինով չափելու պահը ճիշտ էի նկատել :Smile:  Երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ դու ես խաբում, կամ իրենք:

----------

ՆանՍ (05.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> Իհարկե վարկաբեկում ես, նրանք հաղորդմանը եկել եւ մասնակցում են, ոչ թե որպես դերասաններ այլ, որպես էքստրասենսներ, քո ասելուց հետեւում է, որ նրանք լինելով ընդամենը դերասաններ արմենիայի եթերում զբաղված են խաբեբայությամբ: Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությունն էլ լինելով այդ հաղորդաշարի նախաձեռնողը, կազմակերպողը ու եթեր հառարձակոը դարձել է այդ խաբեության գլխավոր հովանավորողը: Կարող ես դատի տալ Արմենիա հեռուստաընկերությանը: 
> 
> 
> 
> Փաստորեն դու կարողաանում ես տարբերել  իրական էքստրասենսին ոչ իրականից եւ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում ես, որ նրանք էքստրասենսներ չե՞ն: Փաստորեն սեփական արշինով չափելու պահը ճիշտ էի նկատել Երկու տարբերակ կա, կամ դու ես խաբում, կամ իրենք:


Ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ միայն իմ կարծիքը կարող եմ հայտնել՝ ոչ ավելին.Դուք էլ ձերը հայտնեցիք , բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ դրանք նույնը լինեն.

----------

Մինա (01.09.2011)

----------


## Lem

> Որպես ինֆո ասեմ, որ «շոու»-ի մասնակիցներից մեկը մասնակցելա նաև ռուսականին ու հաղթողնա եղել: Կարծեմ անունը Գայանե էր:
> 
> Շուու կա, բայց էդ շոուի մեջ իրականություն էլ կա:


Վիստ ջան, ռուսականին հայեր մասնակցել են, բայց երբեք որեւէ մեկը չի հաղթել: Սա էլ ցուցակը մասնակիցների ու հաղթողների:

Թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ անասելի տհաճ է ռուսական հաղորդումները կապկելու մերոնց սովորույթը, ու հենց միայն այդ տհաճությունը հերիք է, որ ոչ մի ցանկություն չմնա հետեւելու տվյալ հաղորդմանը, անգամ եթե այնտեղ Վանգայի հետնորդն է գլուխ ջարդում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ միայն իմ կարծիքը կարող եմ հայտնել՝ ոչ ավելին.Դուք էլ ձերը հայտնեցիք , բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ դրանք նույնը լինեն.


Ի՞նչ կարծիք Լուսինա ջան, սա էն տարբերակը չէ, որտեղ կարող են տարբեր կարծիքներ լինել: Դու ասում ես, որ էքստրասենսների գոյությանը, առհասարակ, հավատում ես,  բայց չես հավատում, որ էքստրասենսներ հաղորդման մասնակիցները իրական էքստրասենսներ են, սա ոչ թե կարծիք է, այլ մեղադրանք խաբեության մեջ, եթե մարդկանց մեղադրում ես, կնշանակի, որ կարողանում ես տարբերել իրական էքստրասենսին ոչ իրականից, եթե չես կարողնում տարբերել, կնշանակի դու ես խաբում, տենց չի՞ :Cool:  տրամաբանական  պարզ վերլուծություն:

----------

ՆանՍ (05.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Արթուրո Սարյան


լպրծուն տիպա,  :Bad:  որտեղից ե՞ն դրան գտե

----------


## Arpine

> լպրծուն տիպա,  որտեղից ե՞ն դրան գտե


իրոք բայց էտ ինչ դեմքա, :LOL:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Ռուսականից հետո էս անկապությունը նայել չի լինում: Ոնցոր կոմեդիա լինի:


Առաջինը ասեմ որ ես հավատում եմ որ կան մարդիք այդպիսի կարողություններով, ու որպես հոգոբանի ինձ այդ երևույթը շատ է հետաքրքրում, շատ կուզենաի զբաղվել այդ երևույթի հետազոտումով և ուսումնասիրմամբ: Ռուսական ТНТ ալիքի "Битва Экстрасенсов" բոլոր հաղորդումները նայել եմ, կասեմ որ մեր եքստրասենսները այդքան էլ չեն զիճում նրանց, իհարկե հաղորդման որակը ցածր է նրանցից, մի բան են ցույց տալի կիսատ թողում ուրիշ բան են ցույց տալի, մեկ էլ էտ Արթուրոնա վրաս ազդում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Իսկական* էստրասենսը նախօրոք գիտի, թե ով ա հաղթելու ու չի մասնակցում  :Smile:  ։
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, Արմենիան եղել ու մնում ա *շուո*ներ կազմակերպող հեռուստաընկերություն։ Հաղորդումը չեմ դիտել, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, քանզի հեռու եմ մնում հեռուստաեթերից (ինչը բոլորին եմ մաղթում)։

----------

Albus (05.08.2011), Lusina (05.08.2011), Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Skeptic (05.08.2011), Ձայնալար (05.08.2011), Մինա (01.09.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Որպես ինֆո ասեմ, որ «շոու»-ի մասնակիցներից մեկը մասնակցելա նաև ռուսականին ու հաղթողնա եղել: Կարծեմ անունը Գայանե էր:
> 
> Շուու կա, բայց էդ շոուի մեջ իրականություն էլ կա:


Հայ երկու մասնակիցա եղել Սեդա Վարդանյանը և Նոնա Խիդիրյանը: Նոնան Ղարաբաղից է, երկու անգամա մասնակցել, երկրորդ անգամ 2-րդ տեղնա գրավել:

----------


## Նունուշ

Ռուսականում մի կորեացի կին կար Լիլիա Խիգայ, շատ ուժեղ մասնակից էր, առաջի տեղը գրավեց: Ուրեմն էտ կինը գնացելա կազինոներ, ու քանի որ նախորոք իմացելա որ թվի վրայա կանգ առնելու գնդիկը, կլորիկ գումարներով դուրսա եկել կազինոներից........բայց էլ ոչմի կազինո մոտիկ չէր թողում իրան, ջոկել էին  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (05.08.2011), ՆանՍ (05.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

> սա էն տարբերակը չէ, որտեղ կարող են տարբեր կարծիքներ լինել


Այդ տարբեր կարծիքները արդեն կան



> *տրամաբանական  պարզ վերլուծություն*


Այդ նույն տրամաբանական պարզ վերլուծությամբ ՝ "եթե մարդկանց *հավատում* ես, կնշանակի, որ կարողանում ես տարբերել իրական էքստրասենսին ոչ իրականից, եթե չես կարողնում տարբերել, կնշանակի դու ես խաբում".
Բայց ես այսպիսի դատողություններ չեմ անի, քանի որ 1.Ես երբեք չեմ ասի "դու ես խաբում"  խոսքերը մեկին, ում չեմ ճանաչում, դա վիրավորանք է, և 2.Ես այս տրամաբանության հետ համամիտ չեմ, եթե ես չեմ հավատում ինչ-որ մեկի ասածներին , ապա ես չեմ պնդում, որ դա բացարձակ սուտ է և ես կարողանում եմ միշտ տարբերել սուտն ու ճշմարտությունը, ես կարող եմ և իրավունք ունեմ միայն արտահայտելու իմ կարծիքը



> Դու ասում ես, որ էքստրասենսների գոյությանը, առհասարակ, հավատում ես,  բայց չես հավատում, որ էքստրասենսներ հաղորդման մասնակիցները իրական էքստրասենսներ են,* սա ոչ թե կարծիք է, այլ մեղադրանք խաբեության մեջ*, եթե մարդկանց մեղադրում ես


Բոլորովին, սա միայն կարծիք է,եթե լիներ մեղադրանք, ես կփորձեի ապացուցել, իսկ ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ, ես պարզապես չեմ հավատում.Իսկ եթե ձեր հավատալը կարծիք չէ, այլ համոզմունք, ապա ինձ ստախոս անվանելու փոխարեն բանավիճեք բուն թեմայով և ապացուցեք, որ նրանք իսկապես էքստրասենսներ են, շատ հնարավորր է , որ ես և ոչ միայն ես, փոխեմ իմ կարծիքը.Իսկ մինչ այդ ես բավականին հիմքեր ունեմ պարզապես չհավատալու այն ամենին, ինչ ասվում և ցուցադրվում է հեռուստատեսությամբ.
Հ.Գ» Ու խնդրում եմ,որ այլևս իմ անձի մասին կարծիքներ չհայտնեք, քանզի ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել ակնարկներով կամ տրամաբանական վերլուծություններով ձեր մասին կարծիք հայտնել

----------

Moonwalker (05.08.2011), Skeptic (05.08.2011), Մինա (01.09.2011)

----------


## Arpine

Ընդհանրապես էքստրասենսներով շատ եմ հետաքրքրված,շատ կցանկանայի մոտիկից շփվել իսկական էքստրասենսի հետ,հայկական հաղորդման մեջ կարծես թե շոուն ավելի շատ է.

----------

Kanamar (29.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> *Իսկական** էստրասենսը նախօրոք գիտի, թե ով ա հաղթելու ու չի մասնակցում*  ։
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, Արմենիան եղել ու մնում ա *շուո*ներ կազմակերպող հեռուստաընկերություն։ Հաղորդումը չեմ դիտել, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, քանզի հեռու եմ մնում հեռուստաեթերից (ինչը բոլորին եմ մաղթում)։


Իրանք այդ հաղորդումով մեծ համբավ են ձեռք բերում, հաճախորդների շրջանակը անհամեմատ ընդլայնվում է, էլ չեմ ասում որ գնացուցակն է փոխվում: Օրինակ միհատ մասնակից կար պարսիկ էր, Մեղդին, շատ համեստ ապրող ատամնաբույժ, այդ ծրագրից հետո նրա կյանքը կտրուկ փոխվեց, ատամնաբուժությունը թարգել էր, քանի որ իրեն այցելելու համար հերթ էր գոյացել, մեկ տարի պետքա սպասես որ ընդունի, ու արժեքն էլ $800

----------


## Նունուշ

http://bitva-ekstrasensov.ru/  Ռուսական  նույնատիպ հաղորդման վերջին  սեզոնը:

----------


## Lion

Պարզ տրամաբանություն կա - եթե էքստրասենսները իրոք այն են, ինչ ներկայանում են, առաջինը հենց պետական համապատասխան մարմինները նրանց ունակությունները կօգտագօրծեին իրենց շահերին համապատասխան...

----------


## Գեա

> Պարզ տրամաբանություն կա - եթե էքստրասենսները իրոք այն են, ինչ ներկայանում են, առաջինը հենց պետական համապատասխան մարմինները նրանց ունակությունները կօգտագօրծեին իրենց շահերին համապատասխան...


իսկ ինչու ես այդքան համոզված, որ չեն օգտագործում?

----------


## Lion

Նման փաստեր կարծես թե չկան...

----------


## Գեա

> Նման փաստեր կարծես թե չկան...


Չէ մի, մի հատ էլ պիտի գային ինձ ու քեզ աչոտ տային?

----------


## Lion

Թող աչոտ չտային, բայց...

Ենթադրենք, թե երկրի գործող նախագահը գնում է էքստրասենսի մոտ, որն իրեն ասում է, որ 2013 թ-ի նախագահական ընտրչություններին ինքը հաղթելու է: Այդքանից հետո տրամաբանական է, որ նա ջանքեր կթափի որ ընտրություններում հաղթի? Իհարկե ոչ, չէ որ... մեկա հաղթելու է: Իսկ մեր երկրի ցանկացած հերթական նախագահ ջանքեր է թափում, որ հաղթի հաջորդ ընտրություններում: Այլ կողմից գանք - ենթադրենք, թե էքստրասենսն ասում է, որ նախագահը չի հաղթի հաջորդ ընտրությունում: Այդ դեպքում պայքարելը կրկին անիմաստ է, էլ չասած, որ նման գուշակություն գործնականում չի եղել: 

Այսպիսով արտաքին այս վերլուծությունից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ էքստրասենսները ուղղակի... ճարպիկ մարդիկ են, ճիշտ չեմ?

----------


## Moonwalker

:Telephone:  Ալո՛, ալո՛... Վոլֆ Մեսսինգը տանը չի՞: :Unsure: 

Ի՞նչ էքստրասենսոր ունակությունների մասին կարող է գնալ խոսքը, երբ մարդիկ 3 բաժակներից մեկի մեջ թաքնված իրը չեն կարողանում գտնել: Իրական էքստրասենսը նման մանր հարցերում սխալվելու իրավունք չունի (եթե ընդհանրապես ունի էլի): :Dntknw:

----------

Albus (05.08.2011), Lion (05.08.2011), Lusina (05.08.2011), Skeptic (05.08.2011), Մինա (01.09.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չեմ նայել, բայց համոզված եմ հերթական անմակարդակ, թույլ, ականջներից ձգած շոուն ա:
Ինչպես որ Արմենիայի սարքած ցանկացած շոուն:

----------

Lion (05.08.2011), romanista (08.08.2011), Skeptic (05.08.2011), Մինա (01.09.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ եմ հավանում, մասնակիցներից իրոք ամենաուժեղները Ռուբենն ու Սոսեն են, առանձնահատուկ Ռուբենի հետ կուզանաի ծանոթանալ
Չեմ կարծում որ շոու է լիովին, իհարկե ամեն տեղ էլ շուուի մասնիկներ կան, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ամբողջը սուտ է:
Նրանց ովքեր միայն ունակ են փնովելու հայկականը ուղղակի կասեմ, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա, բայց ամեն դեպքում մերը փնովելու կարիք չկա, ու ամեն հաղորդում պետք է նույնացնել ու մեկը նայելով մյուսի մասին կարծիք կազմել, կամ երկու բառ լսելով, երկու կադր տեսնելով կարծոլ, թե ամեն բան հասկացաք ու ամենինչ պարզ է Ձեզ համար:
Ինձ համար իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր ու լավ ծրագիր է, նաև հավանում եմ Անիին, շատ ուրախ ու պոզիտիվ մարդ է

----------


## laro

Էքստրասենսներ կան, հնարավոր ա, բայց իմ կարծիքով իրենց մեջ ինչ-որ սատանայական բան կա:Ավելի շատ այն համոզմունքին եմ, որ էդպիսիները չկան:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Պարզ տրամաբանություն կա - եթե էքստրասենսները իրոք այն են, ինչ ներկայանում են, առաջինը հենց պետական համապատասխան մարմինները նրանց ունակությունները կօգտագօրծեին իրենց շահերին համապատասխան...


Այ, ռուս էքստրասենսները մասնակցել են նման ծրագրերին, ոստիկանության հետ էին համագործակցում, եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ մի եթերաշրջան նվիրված էր հենց այդ աշխատանքին  :Wink: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է մեր հայկական հաղորդմանը, ապա չեմ դիտել, առհասարակ, չեմ կարողանում դիտել մեր հայկական ալիքները...

Իսկ ռուսական Битва экстрасенсов հաղորդումը շատ եմ սիրում, ես մեղավոր չեմ՝ պարանորմալի հանդեպ շատ ուժեղ սեր ունեմ:

----------

Win Wolf (05.08.2011)

----------


## Kanamar

> Ընդհանրապես էքստրասենսներով շատ եմ հետաքրքրված,շատ կցանկանայի մոտիկից շփվել իսկական էքստրասենսի հետ,հայկական հաղորդման մեջ կարծես թե շոուն ավելի շատ է.


Արփինե ջան,ես անձամբ առնչվել եմ Ռաֆայել Սարգսյանի հետ տարիներ առաջ.նրա հետ հարցազրույց եմ վարել ուղիղ եթերով,հետո նա պատասխանեց հեռուստադիտողների հարցերին,իսկ վերջում բուժման սեանս անցկացրեց հեռուստադիտողների համար ուղիղ եթերում:Այդ օրը երբեք չեմ մոռանա,ահավոր խառնաշփոթ էր ստեղծվել,չէինք հասցնում հարցերը խմբագրել,հեռախոսավարուհին իմ դիմաց լցնում էր հարցերի թղթակույտը, և ես պետք է  գլուխ հանեի զանազան ու հաճախ տարօրինակ ձևակերպված հարցերից,հիշում եմ,գրված էր.<<Ունեմ դեպիգմենտացիա,կարող  եք բուժել>>:Ես լավ չհասկացա,բայց հարցը տվեցի, և էքստրասենսը պատասխանեց,որ դեմքի պիգմենտացիան բուժում է մի քանի սեանսներով:Զարմացա,որ այդ ձևով հնարավոր է բուժել, և որ  արագ գլխի ընկավ,որ դեպիգմենտացիա բառը իրականում պետք է ասվեր` դեմքի պիգմենտացիա:Ընդհանրապես տպավորված չեմ նրա բացառիկ կարողություններով,ոչ մեկի հետ ոչ մի արտառոց բան տեղի չունեցավ,չնայած արձագանքները շատ մեծ էին,և հետագա օրերին դահլիճը լեփ-լեցուն էր լինում նրա բուժական սեանսների ժամանակ:Ասեմ,որ նա բուժման արտոնագիր էր ստացել:

----------

Arpine (29.08.2011)

----------


## Lem

> ...հիշում եմ,գրված էր.<<Ունեմ դեպիգմենտացիա,կարող  եք բուժել>>:Ես լավ չհասկացա,բայց հարցը տվեցի, և էքստրասենսը պատասխանեց,որ դեմքի պիգմենտացիան բուժում է մի քանի սեանսներով:Զարմացա,որ այդ ձևով հնարավոր է բուժել, և որ  արագ գլխի ընկավ,որ դեպիգմենտացիա բառը իրականում պետք է ասվեր` դեմքի պիգմենտացիա:


Վստա՞հ եք, որ «գլխի է ընկել»: Դեպիգմենտացիան ու պիգմենտացիան տարբեր բաներ են ու հանդիպում են ոչ միայն դեմքի վրա:

----------

Freeman (02.09.2011)

----------


## Kanamar

Վստահ չէի,բայց նա շատ ինքնահստահ էր խոսում և ճարպկորեն խույս էր տալիս դժվարըմբռնելի,բժշկական տերմիններով համեմված հարցերից:

----------


## Չամիչ

ՈՒզում եմ, որ Սոսեն հաղթի, ամենաուժեղը հենց ինքն ա: Չնայած, վերջի հաղորդման ժամանակ բոլորի մասնակցությամբ փորձություններն էլ տպավորիչ էին, բայց դե՝ անկենդան սիրտը կենդանացնելը չափազանց տպավորիչ էր:

----------


## Freeman

> Արփինե ջան,ես անձամբ առնչվել եմ Ռաֆայել Սարգսյանի հետ տարիներ առաջ.նրա հետ հարցազրույց եմ վարել ուղիղ եթերով,հետո նա պատասխանեց հեռուստադիտողների հարցերին,իսկ վերջում բուժման սեանս անցկացրեց հեռուստադիտողների համար ուղիղ եթերում:Այդ օրը երբեք չեմ մոռանա,ահավոր խառնաշփոթ էր ստեղծվել,չէինք հասցնում հարցերը խմբագրել,հեռախոսավարուհին իմ դիմաց լցնում էր հարցերի թղթակույտը, և ես պետք է  գլուխ հանեի զանազան ու հաճախ տարօրինակ ձևակերպված հարցերից,հիշում եմ,գրված էր.<<Ունեմ դեպիգմենտացիա,կարող  եք բուժել>>:Ես լավ չհասկացա,բայց հարցը տվեցի, և էքստրասենսը պատասխանեց,որ դեմքի պիգմենտացիան բուժում է մի քանի սեանսներով:Զարմացա,որ այդ ձևով հնարավոր է բուժել, և որ  արագ գլխի ընկավ,որ դեպիգմենտացիա բառը իրականում պետք է ասվեր` դեմքի պիգմենտացիա:Ընդհանրապես տպավորված չեմ նրա բացառիկ կարողություններով,ոչ մեկի հետ ոչ մի արտառոց բան տեղի չունեցավ,չնայած արձագանքները շատ մեծ էին,և հետագա օրերին դահլիճը լեփ-լեցուն էր լինում նրա բուժական սեանսների ժամանակ:Ասեմ,որ նա բուժման արտոնագիր էր ստացել:


Դեմքի պիգմենտացիա՞ն որն ա, այսինքն, ինչքան գիտեմ, տենց հիվանդություն չկա, դեմքի պիգմենտացիա երևույթը նորմալ ա, այ երբ որ չլինի՝ դեմքի դեպեգմենտացիա կլինի, դա աննորմալ ա

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ՈՒզում եմ, որ Սոսեն հաղթի, ամենաուժեղը հենց ինքն ա: Չնայած, վերջի հաղորդման ժամանակ բոլորի մասնակցությամբ փորձություններն էլ տպավորիչ էին, բայց դե՝ անկենդան սիրտը կենդանացնելը չափազանց տպավորիչ էր:


 Ես  էլ հենց սկզբից  ուզում  էի Ռուբենը հաղթեր, բայց  հիմա  ավելի շատ նախապատվությունը տալիս  եմ  Սոսեին: Ինձ թվում է, որ  ինքը կհաղթի :Think: :

----------


## Freeman

> Վստա՞հ եք, որ «գլխի է ընկել»: Դեպիգմենտացիան ու պիգմենտացիան տարբեր բաներ են ու հանդիպում են ոչ միայն դեմքի վրա:


Տենում ե՞ս ինչ կարգին էքստրասենս ա, խայտառակ ա եղել, բայց ոչ մեկ չի ջոկել  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (02.09.2011), Էլիզե (03.09.2011)

----------


## Kanamar

Freeman ջան,ես նրան լուրջ չեմ ընդունել և չեմ հիացել նրա օժտվածությամբ,իսկ ստուդիայում նրա ներկայությունը ձեռնտու էր ֆինանսական տեսակետից,իրեն էլ պետք էր հանրաճանաչ դառնալ և դրա միջոցով փող աշխատել:Էքստրասենսներից համակրում եմ Սոսեին և ուզում, որ նա հաղթի:

----------


## Freeman

> Freeman ջան,ես նրան լուրջ չեմ ընդունել և չեմ հիացել նրա օժտվածությամբ,իսկ ստուդիայում նրա ներկայությունը ձեռնտու էր ֆինանսական տեսակետից,իրեն էլ պետք էր հանրաճանաչ դառնալ և դրա միջոցով փող աշխատել:Էքստրասենսներից համակրում եմ Սոսեին և ուզում, որ նա հաղթի:


Ես կոնկրետ քեզ նկատի չունեի, ու իմ գրառումը կոնկրետ քո կամ ձեր  ստուդիայի հետ կապված ծացրական ոչ-մի տարր չի պարունակում, այլ միայն Ռաֆայելի,

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էս մրցույթին, մենակ Ռուբենին եմ ճանաչում, մի տաս րոպե եմ նայել))

----------

Kanamar (02.09.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ո՞վ հաղթեց, էս օր չկարողացա նայել: Սոսեն հաղթե՞ց

----------


## Arpine

> Ո՞վ հաղթեց, էս օր չկարողացա նայել: Սոսեն հաղթե՞ց


Արդեն վերջանումա՞. Սկզբից որ նայում էի Ռուբեն Բաբայանն ավելի էր աչքի ընկնում մտածում էի հենց ինքն էլ կհաղթի. բայց ինձ էլա հետաքրքիր թե ովա հաղթել.

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Արդեն վերջանումա՞. Սկզբից որ նայում էի Ռուբեն Բաբայանն ավելի էր աչքի ընկնում մտածում էի հենց ինքն էլ կհաղթի. բայց ինձ էլա հետաքրքիր թե ովա հաղթել.


Տենց  կոնկրետ չնշեցին` 1,2,3 ,բայց  դե զգացնել  տվեցին. " Հեռուստադիտողի համակրանք"-ի արժանացավ Ռաֆայելը(կարծես` 3-րդ տեղ) ինտերնետային քվեարկությամբ ամենաշատ  ձայները Սոսեինն էին(2-րդ), իսկ " Ամենապահանջված  էքստրասենս"  անվանակարգին  արժանացավ Ռուբենը(1): Դե   նենց  էին արել,  որ երեքն էլ, ամեն մեկը մի  տեսանկյունից նայած, առաջին  տեղում էր...

----------

Arpine (07.09.2011), Meme (06.09.2011)

----------

